

Typos in search queries at Khan Academy - johncs
http://johncs.com/posts/spellchecker.htm

======
houseofshards
Cool ! At some point, you could also consider building an index: retrieve
"possible candidate corrections" by issuing a query against this index, and
score the candidates using some combination of features (such as edit
distance, phonetic similarity etc).

~~~
castell
As you mentioned, phonetic algorithm like Double Metaphone (stored e.g. in an
SQL database) gives you probably better results (if you order the results by
its score).

~~~
gingerlime
I was also wondering about using phonetic matching as a substitute for spell
checking.

I guess one downside to phonetic matching vs spell-checking would be that
you're not really telling the user that results are shown for a different term
from the one they entered?

------
Tepix
Perhaps the spell checker should only run when there are 0 results?

------
iamds
How do you has words so that polynomial hashes to the same value as
pollinomial?

~~~
lovelearning
For the input word, generate all variants which are within edit distance of 2,
generate their hashes, and check if any of those hashes are in the list of
hashes generated from corpus.

~~~
iamds
sounds very expensive, surely there must be a more efficient way?

------
drikerf
Great approach for simple spell checking in search!

~~~
jay-saint
This method assumes that your content has no typos.

